# Any opinion on the Victorio steam canner?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

EE has these on sale for 39.99 this month and I was thinking of getting one for water bath canning. Has anyone used one before? The reviews on Amazon are all positive.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I got a steam juicer last year and didn't get to use it. I think Andi knows a thing or two about it.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Buy it, you'll love it  

I make a lot of juice from the middle of summer through to autumn, can it, then either use for drinking juice, wine, vinegar or cooking with. It's a great way to use up excess fruit etc without all the effort of running through a juicer. I also use mine for making clear chicken stock, pile chicken frames in the top and after 40 minutes you have clear, strong beautiful stock.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> EE has these on sale for 39.99 this month and I was thinking of getting one for water bath canning. Has anyone used one before? The reviews on Amazon are all positive.


NO!! Steam canners are not safe per the USDA and National Center for Home Food Preservation! FYI. These are not the same as a steam juicer. Both of the above posters are referring to the steam juicer which is awesome.

http://extension.usu.edu/htm/faq/faq_q=219

Stick with proven safe water bath canning methods and you won't kill yourself or anyone else.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Pfft just realized I read your post as STEAM JUICER... sorry.

On the subject of steam CANNERS, I used one up until about 1995. Then went with the new recommendations of completely covering jars while water bathing. They are still used around the world though, not every country follows USDA guidelines or recommends them. I think we do many, many more dangerous things than use a steam canner but I'll still use the safest method according to current knowledge, even if it is from the USDA .


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Don't know what I was thinking......Oh wait. Yeah, I do. I was thinking about all these grapes that need to be done. Sorry.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Wellrounded said:


> ...On the subject of steam CANNERS, I used one up until about 1995. Then went with the new recommendations of completely covering jars while water bathing....I'll still use the safest method according to current knowledge...


Ditto here. It's still sitting in the garage. I can't believe it's still being sold in the U.S. given that the safety has not been determined.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

OK. I guess I will pass. Thanks, all.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got one, use it all the time. Utah university says they be fine. Only reason USDA don't like it be because the manufacturer won't spend all that money with em. Like anythin else, foller the directions. Do you can bacon? Do you can butter? Many on here do. Just because some big bureaucratic goobernut agency don't like sumtin don't mean it ain't doable. 

It would be like sayin water bath cannin ain't safe fer tamaters, ya need ta pressure can em. Why? As long as ya foller the directions, in my opinion an many others it be just as safe as water bath. Yer surrounding them jars with steam instead a hot water be the difference.


----------

